
What you call integration testing, I call sloppy programming - raganwald
http://blog.tmorris.net/what-you-call-integration-testing-i-call-sloppy-programming/
======
Hexstream
Pretty shallow article. Must have been good for his ego though.

------
krschultz
The classic sign of someone unable to explain their point of view is screaming
"You aren't smart enough to understand what I'm saying!"

------
raganwald
Amusing and lacking detailed examples, but there's an underlying idea in there
that gave me pause.

------
djhomeless
Very simplistic look from someone who has obviously never performed said
"integration testing".

~~~
ricky_clarkson
I happen to know that Tony used to work for IBM on their Java implementation.
I find it difficult to imagine that he hasn't been involved in some kind of
integration testing.

